# local duck hunting



## Rack&QuackObsession (Nov 18, 2008)

I just have a few questions for all the experts on here. Can you legally duck hunt in east river bay up near the eglin border and just south of NAS choctaw? Can you duck hunt the rivers on Eglin as long as your in a gun zone. And is there anywhere else around navarre, fwb that you can legally duck hunt. I heard about yellow river and blackwater. Is there anything that you need other than a a sportsman gold licence and a federal duck stamp to hunt the rivers around town? I was an avid duck hunter in Texas, just trying to figure out the legalities around here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Rack&QuackObsession said:


> I just have a few questions for all the experts on here. Can you legally duck hunt in east river bay up near the eglin border and just south of NAS choctaw? Can you duck hunt the rivers on Eglin as long as your in a gun zone. And is there anywhere else around navarre, fwb that you can legally duck hunt. I heard about yellow river and blackwater. Is there anything that you need other than a a sportsman gold licence and a federal duck stamp to hunt the rivers around town? I was an avid duck hunter in Texas, just trying to figure out the legalities around here. Thanks in advance.


You also need migratory bird permit.

As far as those locations, I'm not sure. I really only hunt on and around the Choctawhatchee River.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

In open hunting areas on Eglin, duck hunting is permitted. You will need an Eglin Permit also.


----------



## Rack&QuackObsession (Nov 18, 2008)

can you only hunt eglin during the general gun deer season dates? I've read my map and info and it doesn't really specify. because if thats the case you could only hunt after the 22 of jan and the season closes the 30th.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Your best bet is to call Jackson Guard and ask them, it has been a few years since I have Duck hunted there.


----------



## Rack&QuackObsession (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone know what the regs are for hunting in the east river bay like up south of bas choctaw? Also can you duck hunt the rivers around here as long as your not near homes?
I am just curious on local procedures this is so much different than back home in Texas


----------



## Rack&QuackObsession (Nov 18, 2008)

Nas choctaw sorry


----------



## Rack&QuackObsession (Nov 18, 2008)

So has no one hunted the east river bay north section before you get to yellow river? I am not trying to steal anyone's spots I am just trying to find out if anyone know's the legalities of the area's I do not know how to go about finding out.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't know anything about the area. But buy the FWCC if you got there by boat and are a safe dist. from roads/houses you are legal. Only water ways shut down to hunting are listed in the hand book. As far a what a safe dist. is they will not give you a footage or yardage just tell you a safe dist. Good luck....


----------

